# JavaDoc Overview erzeugen



## tschero (5. Jul 2011)

Hi,

ich schließe mich dem Problem in etwas anderer Art und Weise an.

Ich habe ein NetBeans Projekt mit einem Package und mehreren Klassen.
Die Dokumentation ist nach vorgegebenem Style Guide vorgenommen worden.

Nach dem dem Klick auf "Generate Javadoc. wird diese auch erzeugt.

Jetzt mein Problem.

Wenn ich die Index.html starte fehlt die Overview Ansicht. Ich weiss leider nicht mehr wie man diese erstellt und in NetBeans finde ich auch keine Option zum hinzufügen.

@ Wildcard: Leider kann ich mit dem Link überhaupt nichts anfangen.:bahnhof:

Über ´ne Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß
tschero


----------



## maki (5. Jul 2011)

> ich schließe mich dem Problem in etwas anderer Art und Weise an.


Schlechte Idee, dir nutzt es nix zu wissen wie man JaavaDoc mit Maven aggregiert:


> Wildcard: Leider kann ich mit dem Link überhaupt nichts anfangen.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jul 2011)

Irgendwie verwirrt mich das gerade. 
@maki
War dieser Beitrag ursprünglich in dem Topic für Javadoc Aggregator und du hast sie aufgesplittet?
Falls nicht, von welchem Link ist hier die Rede?


----------



## tschero (6. Jul 2011)

Hi,

anscheinend habe ich diesen Post erstellt und einen anderen dabei gelesen. Oh man. Verwirrung ist echt kein Geschenk. 

Naja, mein Problem besteht weiterhin.

Meine Javadoc wird erzeugt aber die overview.html fehlt. Wie bekomme ich die den hin?

@ Wildcard: Ich meine diesen Post von Dir.


> Was ist denn 'eine Javadoc Datei'?
> Maven Javadoc Plugin - javadoc:aggregate



Gruß
tschero


----------



## maki (6. Jul 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie verwirrt mich das gerade.
> @maki
> War dieser Beitrag ursprünglich in dem Topic für Javadoc Aggregator und du hast sie aufgesplittet?
> Falls nicht, von welchem Link ist hier die Rede?


Ja, der war das.


----------

